# Business name help...



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

I have become an herbalist and need a business name...problem is I'm not very good at that part. lol

So far I have...Sage Advice Herbal Consultant
Homestead Herbal Consultant

See...I told ya I wasn't very creative. lol

I would like to keep "Herbal Consultant" in there somewhere....

Any ideas?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What will your business look like? Will you have a store? Sell on the Internet? 

Give us a paragraph that describes your business.


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

I will be working from home...
I will doing consulting and teaching people about what herbs they can take to supplement their diets and herbs that help with ailments such as colds, anxiety, digestion, etc. Basically, they come to me with questions about what is bothering them and I educate them as to what they can take and ways to improve their eating habits. I have people come to me and say, "I have a cold, what can I take that is natural or my son has the stomach flu, what can he take that is natural to fight it."
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually like Sage Advice Herbal Consultant. It has a nice ring to it!


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

"As Nature Intended" I would be careful about advising people on what to take, law suit waiting to happen, maybe have a list of herbs and their intended use might be a better route.


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas..
You can advice, but you cannot diagnose or saw any herb will cure a disease. 
Trust me...I understand the legalities of it or I wouldn't be doing it. I will be very careful


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think just your name and Herbal Consultant would be nice and professional.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> I think just your name and Herbal Consultant would be nice and professional.


I agree. Probably form as a LLC.


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

My husband suggested "Live Wiseley Herbal Consultant" Our last name is Wiseley...


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jesus Saves said:


> My husband suggested "Live Wiseley Herbal Consultant" Our last name is Wiseley...


There ya go! Sounds like an excellent suggestion to me.


----------



## ruesready2hmstd (Nov 4, 2010)

:goodjob:Sounds good:goodjob:


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Try it this way.

*Sage Advice* 
Herbal Consultant
or
*Live Wiseley*
Herbal Consultant​
In other words "Sage Advice" or "Live Wiseley" is your name and Herbal Consultant is what you do.

ETA: Wisely is the correct spelling of the word version so some might look quickly and think "too dumb to spell" so if you use it make sure your name is pretty prominent in any printing. I like Sage Advice myself. Just have to make sure you're an expert on sage. LOL


----------



## Homegrown54 (Jan 18, 2011)

How about, "What would Jesus Sage?" I mean that as lighthearted, not a dig at cha, honest. I'm am odd duck and have a touch of cabin fever. I'll likely take some hops for that [grin]. I agree on not using the "wiseley"... most people won't get it. "Sage Advice on Herbs for Better Health" as a tagline? Best and best of luck to you.


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

Just wanted to update everyone...
I decided on a name and have a business up and running...
Wiseley Used Herbs is the name.
I make and sell homemade natural artisan soaps, lip balms, teach on occasion at our local college as an herbalist, and do private consultations on occasion.  I love making soap and it's a great way to use herbs wisely.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I know you've decided on the name but when I first read it I thought you meant "used" herbs as in recycled lol. Then I reread and got the gist of it...just my initial reaction. 

If you're just doing a DBA or something your name is probably fine. In my experience as a CPA I've seen people "outgrow" their name -they branch into something else and find that their name is rather limiting. I always suggest making sure your name will encompass anything you might do in the future. I think your name "Wisely Used Herbs" does that -it really keeps the doors wide open (within the herbal field). Just not so sure about the used herbs...

Carolyn


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

I understand.  All my customers understand that it simply means using herbs wisely. My tag line in the business is Learning the benefits of herbs.... It has worked out well so far.  It does leave open for me to different things if I want to, but I think making soap with herbs and teaching how to use herbs is all I can handle right now.


----------

